# Engine Swaps?



## muzik205 (Jun 24, 2011)

I got a 2006 Altima SE-R, 6 speed manual, and im currently having problems with the engine. The engine is currently making a rattling sound when i first start it in the morning and progressively goes away once i drive about a mile out. I also get the engine check light on and from getting it checked, it says I'm getting a "Random Piston Misfire". I still haven't gotten an engine diagnostic on it but I am considering doing an engine swap instead of spending the money on an engine diagnostic, then paying for the parts and labor of getting it fixed. SO, point is, is there any engines that can be swapped for the SE-R that doesn't require me buying another transmission? Is there an engine that will fit the same transmission?


----------

